# James Squire Golden Ale



## FE2EK (28/3/08)

Hi All,

Any one had any luck doing a James Squire Golden Ale K&K clone. I am willing to give extra grain and hops a whirl. I would be interested in hearing any recipes. Cheers Geoff :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (28/3/08)

Funny actually I dropped past Dan Murphy's on the way home and grabbed a few different beers to taste test and the Golden Ale is superb in my book! Looking forward to doing a home brew if there's something around the place.


----------



## Steve (28/3/08)

Lots of threads on here have a search. Its a nice drop eh? My local had it on for 2 weeks, then took it off due to lack of sales!! I couldnt believe it!

heres one thread after searching JSGA:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=18860

Cheers
Steve


----------



## brettprevans (29/3/08)

Steve is right. just do a search and theres a heap of recipes.

I'll save you some effort this time. heres a few.

*JS Golden Ale V1 *
2.2Kgs of Unhopped Pale LME 
1Kgs of Unhopped Wheat LME 
0.25Kgs Crystal malt - steeped for 20mins 
22gms POR @ 60mins 
12gms Amarillo (8.4%) @ 10mins 
12gms Amarillo (8.4%) @ 0mins 
15gms Amarillo (8.4%) Dry Hopped in secondary for 7 days 
US-56 
20L batch 
Begin by steeping crystal malt in 2 Litres of water at around 70C. Steep for 20 minutes. Once the 20 mins are almost up, start to boil the Pale LME in 4Litres of water. Strain the steeped crystal wort into the boil. 
Add the hop additions and 10 mins before the end of the boil add the Wheat LME. 
Ferment at approx 18C. 

*JS Golden Ale V2*
Coopers Heritage Lager
Morgans Caramalt Masterblend
600g Light Dry Malt
10g Amarillo (15 minute boil)
10g Amarillo (Steeped)
25g Amarillo (Dry Hopped) 
edit - made to 23 litres, US-56 yeast
ferment at 18C 

*JSGA V3 *
23L batch 
1 can of Coopers Lager 
1kg of wheat LME 
Steep 250g of Crystal for 20mins (add 25g of Amarillo too) 
Dry hop 15g (although you could probably just up the above addition to 40-50g instead if you wanted to) 
US-56 

*JSGA (Dr Smurto style) *
1 can Thomas Coopers Sparkling Ale 
1.5kg pale malt extract (liquid) 
15g amarillo at 15mins 
15g amarillo at 5mins 
15h amarillo (dryhopped at rack). 
Kit yeast 
20degC 
1 week primary, 1 week secondary (dry hopped).


----------



## petesbrew (29/3/08)

Here's mine as well - one of those recipes you make up after finding a kit on special.
Brewiser Wheat kit 1.7kg
TCB Wheat LME 1kg
Amarillo 20g @30min
Amarillo 20g @15min
Amarillo 20g @ 5min
Safale S-05
23Litres brewed at 20c
I unfortunately undercarbed this one, but it was quite a nice drop otherwise.


----------



## siblesworth (29/3/08)

This is mine. Was pretty delicious!

# 11 James Squire Golden Ale Style

1.7kg TCPS Draught
1kg Morgans Master Blend Wheat Malt
300g DLME
100g Crystal 
100g Carapils
12g Amarillo 8.9% AAU @ 20
12g Amarillo @ 10
12g Amarillo @ 2
12g Amarillo @ 7 Days (Dry hopped)
US-05 US Ale Yeast

Pretty darn easy to make. Enjoy!


----------



## OzBeer_MD (29/3/08)

The Amarillo Ale Fresh Wort Kit from St Peters Brewery come pretty close if you are looking for super easy. 

I'm also told that the fella that makes the FWK's also works for Chuck Hahn at The Malt Shovel, so he should know the recepie  

MD

PS. I'm drinking the Amarillo ale right now :icon_cheers: Great Stuff

MD


----------



## [email protected] (29/3/08)

siblesworth said:


> 12g Amarillo 8.9% AAU @ 20
> 12g Amarillo @ 10
> 12g Amarillo @ 2



This may sound silly but what does the above mean?



Doc_D said:


> The Amarillo Ale Fresh Wort Kit from St Peters Brewery come pretty close if you are looking for super easy.



The only downside is unless your in NSW postage costs is a real killer, none the less I wouldn't mind getting my hands on one to give a whirl, see what the AG fuss is all about


----------



## Tyred (29/3/08)

[email protected]

12g Amarillo 8.9% AAU @ 20
12g Amarillo @ 10
12g Amarillo @ 2

means something like 

12g of Amarillo boiled for 20 minutes, 
12g of Amarillo boiled for 10 minutes, 
12g of Amarillo boiled for 2 minutes.

Basically brewers shorthand.


----------



## steve.m (29/3/08)

Amarillo is like rocking horse shit where i live. Is cascade a reasonable substitute? By the way, heres the JSGA recipe from the craft brewer site.

"In one purchase you will get everything you need to make your own James Squire Golden Ale style beer - Muntons Blonde + Brewcraft Light Liquid Malt + US05 yeast + 250g dried wheat malt + 250g caramunich grain + 25g Amarillo hop. Please note: final volume 22 litres only."


----------



## drsmurto (1/4/08)

citymorgue2 said:


> *JSGA (Dr Smurto style) *
> 1 can Thomas Coopers Sparkling Ale
> 1.5kg pale malt extract (liquid)
> 15g amarillo at 15mins
> ...



Sub the pale malt extract with a tin of the coopers wheat malt extract which is actually 50/50 wheat/barley. This gives you approx 25% wheat which is also approx what the real stuff is. Use US56(05) instead of the kit yeast.


----------



## FE2EK (3/4/08)

Thanks for the replies to my original post. I will give a couple a try soon.

Cheers geoff


----------



## Adric Hunter (3/4/08)

yummy :icon_drool2: 

I love a JS Golden Ale


----------



## Pugsley (8/4/08)

Definitely, if i could make sweet love to one beer, it would be a JS Golden Ale. :wub:


----------



## MCT (8/4/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Sub the pale malt extract with a tin of the coopers wheat malt extract which is actually 50/50 wheat/barley. This gives you approx 25% wheat which is also approx what the real stuff is. Use US56(05) instead of the kit yeast.




That sounds good to me, gonna try this out next batch.


----------



## earle (9/4/08)

Does anyone what the composition of the Morgans MB wheat malt is? Can't even find the product on their website.


----------



## Fantoman (26/4/08)

Am toying with a recipe for JSGA myself at the moment... think I am going to give this a go for my next brew... probably in the next couple of 
weekends....

1.7kg Can Morgans Australian Draught
1kg Can Morgans Masterblend Caramalt
500gm Dried Wheat Malt
15gm Amarillo @15 minutes 
15gm Amarillo @5 minutes 
15gm Amarillo dry hopped 
Safale US-05 Yeast (Might even try it again with S-04 to see the difference if this one works out)...


----------



## mynameisrodney (22/10/08)

Okay I'm planning to start this or friday,

1.7kg Coopers Lager
1.5kg Country Brewer Liquid Wheat Extract (60% Barley, 40% Wheat)
250g Crystal Grain (steeped)
15g Amarillo @ 15
15g Amarillo @ 5
15g Amarillo Dry hopped

Any suggestions? I'm not after an exact clone, if it's similar and tasty i'll be happy.

Cheers
Chris

EDIT: Forgot to add using Safale S04 yeast


----------



## tazman1967 (22/10/08)

Use US1O56..just my 2cts worth...
But..If you want to go British hops..eg.. Fuggles and Goldings, SAF SO4
Up to you what side of the ocean you want ?


----------



## mynameisrodney (22/10/08)

ok cool will do. how about the hop additions? do they look ok? also thinking of swapping out some of the crystal for carapils. thoughts?

Chris


----------



## buttersd70 (22/10/08)

There is an old thread on this that has a bunch of different variants on the theme. The most interesting part is the post by DrSmurto, who did a kit version of jsga as a precursor to his award winning AG version.....

Smurtos post is here

It doesn't have any spec grain mention, but I'm positive he had the same recipe in another post (which I can't find) where he used 250g of caramalt steeped.

Edit: just realised that smurtos recipe is mentioned in post 4 of this thread.


----------



## drsmurto (23/10/08)

Yes, added 250g of JW caramalt to the kit version, somehow forgot that in some of the recipes floating around here. 

I think it was either that recipe of a kit LCPA that won the Gawler Show last year.....(yep, i won awards as a kit brewer, 2nd place in 1999 Coopers HB comp)  

Dont add carapils, adds 4/5ths of sweet FA to beer. (Used it in my first AG, 30+ later, i have never used it since.) Some people add it for extra body and head retention. Not neded here as you are adding a decent whack of wheat malt. 

You want a little bit of sweetness/caramel/honey that the caramalt gives.

Never tried with S-04. Always used US-05 as it highlights the hops altho S-04 does drop nice and clear.........

Have fun.


----------



## mynameisrodney (23/10/08)

Ok I kicked off a day early. I still went with a little bit of carapils as i'm using less wheat than the real recipe. Final ingredients were

1 x Coopers Lager
1.5kg LME (40% wheat, 60% barley)
200g caramalt
100g carapils
15g amarillo @ 15
15g amarillo @ 5
15g amarillo to be dry hopped in secondary

This was my first time doing a hop boil and everything seamed to go pretty well. I need to invest in some scales to weigh the hops though, my kitchen scales aren't really any good for those small weights so i ended up splitting the 90g pack up by eye.

I'm not sure what the go is with my hydrometer readings though, they seem to be consistantly low. OG for this was 1.038 made to 23L. Thats about the 4th or 5th batch in a row that has come out well below what i was expecting.

Chris


----------



## buttersd70 (23/10/08)

Rodney (sorry, Chris. God your username is confusing!)

When this has finished, check the volume in your fermenter. Fill it with a 1L measuring jug, whilst on a flat surface, and being patient. Mark the fermenter with texta in 1L increments from 17-25L. Most fermenters have the measurements on, but it is often the amount above the deadspace when flat. So the coopers ones are about 25L actual volume at the 23L marking, and others I have are similar. (and these ingredients, at 25L actual volume work out to 1039, a beesdick difference to what you got  )


----------



## Crunched (23/10/08)

mynameisrodney said:


> ...my kitchen scales aren't really any good for those small weights so i ended up splitting the 90g pack up by eye.


 :lol: 

This made me laugh as it's exactly what I did on my first hop boil - the old "close enough is good enough". Later on, once I got some decent scales, I weighed the remainder - came out exactly as I hop(p)ed.


----------



## mynameisrodney (24/10/08)

buttersd70 said:


> Rodney (sorry, Chris. God your username is confusing!)
> 
> When this has finished, check the volume in your fermenter. Fill it with a 1L measuring jug, whilst on a flat surface, and being patient. Mark the fermenter with texta in 1L increments from 17-25L. Most fermenters have the measurements on, but it is often the amount above the deadspace when flat. So the coopers ones are about 25L actual volume at the 23L marking, and others I have are similar. (and these ingredients, at 25L actual volume work out to 1039, a beesdick difference to what you got  )



haha but confusing people is half the fun. Thanks for your help. I have a coopers fermenter so the 25L makes much more sense. also i let my sample sit on the bench and coll from about 25C down to about 20C and it came out as 1.039 so spot on. I'll still check my fermenter after this batch to make sure though.




Crunched said:


> :lol:
> 
> This made me laugh as it's exactly what I did on my first hop boil - the old "close enough is good enough". Later on, once I got some decent scales, I weighed the remainder - came out exactly as I hop(p)ed.


haha glad i'm not the only one. I figured a gram or 2 either way wouldn't make it undrinkable so might as well.

Cheers guys,
Chris


----------



## mynameisrodney (26/10/08)

I just had some of this out of the fermenter and it is damn tasty. Not quite as much aroma but i guess the dry hopping will fix that up. I can see myself making a lot more of these, i'd better put in a bigger order of amarillo.

EDIT:
Also i have read in numerous threads on here that wheat beers should be enjoyed very fresh. Does this apply to all beers using wheat such as this, or only to traditional styles?


----------



## buttersd70 (26/10/08)

mynameisrodney said:


> Also i have read in numerous threads on here that wheat beers should be enjoyed very fresh. Does this apply to all beers using wheat such as this, or only to traditional styles?



More so with _actual _wheat beers, which are yeast driven styles, as opposed to beers that happen to have wheat in them as an ingredient. This one, (or at least the version I did, which was mucked around with and changed a bit), was great when young, but did get better with a bit of age. That being said, it wasn't all that long...about 2 weeks in the cube, and 2 weeks in the keg, and it was perfic. (bit that was grain, so would presume the kit version might take a bit more to be 'at it's best').

My opinion...if it tastes green, leave it. if it tastes good, drink it!. (but leave at least some of it for longer storage, to compare for future.  )

Edit....if I don't make sense, its cos I'm on my 12th pint, so try to see what I'm trying to say rather than what I'm actually saying. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Cocko (26/10/08)

Finally!! Butter posting a little pissy!


----------



## steve.m (28/10/08)

Hi guys
I am getting near the end of my last 80lt batch of Cascade based (couldn't get Amarillo) brew. It turned out quite nice but now i have amarillo. If i am multiplying all of the other ingredients, do i also multiply the hops? These recipes seem to have alot of hops in them.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## cdbrown (9/1/09)

Instead of starting yet another JSGA thread I thought to bring this one back to life.

My plan is 
1.7kg Coopers Draught goo
1.5kg Coopers Wheat LME
300g LDME
200g Dark Crystal Malt steeped @70C for 30mins
12g Amarillo @ 20
12g Amarillo @ 10
12g Amarillo @ 2

Make 23L

Ferment at 17-20 with US-05

Now my current procedure has been that once ferment finished I drop it into the keg fridge to get the temp down to 2C, then transfer to secondary with some gelatine to fine, a day or so later add some polyclar and then keg the following day. Nearly all the JSGA recipes have a dry hop when racking to secondary - will it still impart the same hop flavour if I'm doing it while it's cold? Is it ok to add the hops when I'm racking with the gelatine finings? Otherwise when should I dry hop?

I'm considering using the yeast cake I saved from the last golden ale jobby I made up before - it was similar to the above recipe but used cascade hops. Will this be ok to use in this brew (yeast was US-05)? Basically poured most of beer off, added 1L of preboiled cooled water, swirled around and then poured into a sanitized PET. This has been sitting in the keg fridge since 14/12/08.


----------



## JudgeNik (5/2/10)

It strikes me as strange that all of these recipes recommend Amarillo as the flavour and aroma hops for the JSGA.

I would have thought the recipe was older than Amarillo and even Pride of Ringwood.

If JS based the recipe on more historical hop additions I would have guessed they would have used something like Goldings (available in Tas from ~1866) and maybe Saaz (also Tassie grown pre 1900s) or something similarly soft for flavour and aroma


----------



## bconnery (5/2/10)

JudgeNik said:


> It strikes me as strange that all of these recipes recommend Amarillo as the flavour and aroma hops for the JSGA.
> 
> I would have thought the recipe was older than Amarillo and even Pride of Ringwood.
> 
> If JS based the recipe on more historical hop additions I would have guessed they would have used something like Goldings (available in Tas from ~1866) and maybe Saaz (also Tassie grown pre 1900s) or something similarly soft for flavour and aroma



They all use Amarillo because it is known that this is the hop used in JSGA. THis information came direct from Chuck Hahn and has filtered out into the homebrewing community. 
Bittered with POR, finished with Amarillo. Portion of wheat malt and some crystal.


----------



## Fourstar (5/2/10)

bconnery said:


> They all use Amarillo because it is known that this is the hop used in JSGA. THis information came direct from Chuck Hahn and has filtered out into the homebrewing community.
> Bittered with POR, finished with Amarillo. Portion of wheat malt and some crystal.



its even detailed on their website! Its quite an easy beer to brew as extract or AG, thats why everyone uses it as their cherry popper for AG. A couple of hundred grams of JW medium crystal, 20% wheat and the rest base malt (for an extract brewer, a tin a wheat malt extract/ 1kg Wheat DME and 2kg DME/pale extract) and you are ready to rock and roll. Example of my version below from my extract days. (alhough the dry hop is not to style but a tasty addition!)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=494122

cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (5/2/10)

It even says it on the bottle label.


----------



## jurule (27/5/10)

I am going to try a variation of this:

1 x Coopers Sparkling Can
1 x Coopers Wheat LME
750g LDME
250g Dextrose
100g Medium Crystal
100g Special B Malt
100g Cara Aroma
Amarillo to hop - i also have plenty of cascade??
US-05

Any thoughts, feedback would be great!


----------



## theredone (27/5/10)

Crunched said:


> :lol:
> 
> This made me laugh as it's exactly what I did on my first hop boil - the old "close enough is good enough". Later on, once I got some decent scales, I weighed the remainder - came out exactly as I hop(p)ed.



lol im doing everything by eye at the moment.(11 dolla ebay scales broke after 2 weeks) i like to think of myself as the Huey of homebrew, but meh im not in it for perfection, or exact replicas, just taisty beer


----------



## jakub76 (28/5/10)

JudgeNik said:


> It strikes me as strange that all of these recipes recommend Amarillo as the flavour and aroma hops for the JSGA.
> 
> I would have thought the recipe was older than Amarillo and even Pride of Ringwood.
> 
> If JS based the recipe on more historical hop additions I would have guessed they would have used something like Goldings (available in Tas from ~1866) and maybe Saaz (also Tassie grown pre 1900s) or something similarly soft for flavour and aroma


Like Public Enemy said "Don't beleive the hype". All this 'James Squire used to brew this recipe while stealing cattle and swimming them side-stroke down the Parramatta river' is just marketing. Of course it appeals, they've nailed that side of it. But don't forget that James Squires is brewed by Lion Nathan, a very big company owned by Kirin, and subsequently Mitsubishi Japan. Hahn, Tooheys, Boag's, XXXX, Swan, Emu, Speight's, Steinlager, they even brew Beck's here under licence. 
Not sure what happened to JSGA but lately it tastes like it's been blended with 20% water, I used to really love it. None the less that Amarillo flavour is unmistakeable and I reckon pretty much anyone can make a better beer than the current JSGA at home for a fraction of the price. 
There's a bunch of clone recipes around, I've even tasted one made from 3kg DME + Amarillo hops and some morgan's ale yeast, heaps more flavour than the current commercial example and at least 5 times cheaper.


----------



## Mickthe (31/5/10)

Guys 

I made an extract version of JSGA with Morgans Caramalt LME, Morgans Wheat Malt, 250g Crystal steep, all Amarillo, US05. It's good but something's still not right, thought i might try a kit version. 

Thinking I will use wheat malt, and steep Caramalt grain as per Dr Smurto's suggestion. (rather than using the caramalt amber lme) 

Is that the best option, and what is the best kit to use? People seem to have a number of recipes they have done but no opinion on which was best, kit or extract? 

Opinions? 

Cheers 

Mick.


----------



## Mark Van Moolenbroek (1/6/10)

Mick,

Just drinking a second batch of the following Kit version which in a side by side test was very close but I thought better than the JSGA original.

Coopers Sparkling Ale
Coopers Liquid Wheat Malt
250g LDME
kit yeast
Amarillo 15g @ 15mins, 5 mins, 0 mins
100g Carapils
100g Pale Crystal
50g caramunich 1

best brew out of 27, looking forward to the jump to an AG JSGA clone when I finish getting the gear together

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Mickthe (2/6/10)

Thanks for that Mark 

I will have a crack at that one next time! 

Mick.


----------

